# hcg levels



## NicolaJane (May 5, 2003)

Hi Peter

I hope you can help me, this situation is driving me round the bend  

I recently had an IUI treatment and had a low positive result when I tested on day 16 after treatment.
My hcg level at that stage was 40.
I had another hcg test 4 days later and it was 300.

My clinic have said since the first test that they are concerned that it is either bio-chemical or ectopic.
They said the only real way to tell is by having a scan and it is too early at the moment.

After having nagging pains in my stomach on Weds night I had to go to hospital as advised by my clinic.
They examined me and did a urine test which conf the prenancy, they also did another hcg test.
I've just got the result of the hcg test and it is 150  

The hospital doctor that I spoke to said that it is early days (that I am only 5 weeks pg) and to come and do another blood test tommorrow.
Since all this happened I've not had my period, only slight spotting. The pains that I had on Weds have gone. 
I stopped the cyclogest on Weds as I was advied by the clinic. Could this be the reason my levels seem to be falling?

I hope you can advise me as I'm tearing my hair out !



Thanks in advance



Nicola


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

NicolaJane said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I hope you can help me, this situation is driving me round the bend
> 
> ...


----------



## NicolaJane (May 5, 2003)

Hi Peter

Thanks very much for your reply. You've really put my mind at rest. Although I'm sure I'll be abit anxious until I've had a scan.

Thanks again


Nicola


----------

